# Puppies discovery



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just want to squeeze them all! They are all so cute.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Hooch and Mrs. Hooch,
those pups are way over the top incrediably cute!
I love it when they clean each others face and fall over,
great video job!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

They are adorable. Lovely to see them all kept so clean and with full tummys.

Couple of questions for you Hooch, Why are they being bottle fed and how many litters do you usually breed in a year?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

They are adorable!! They look as if they are playing in slow motion...it will be interesting to see how rambunctious they can get by week 4!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They are absolutely beautiful, just adorable. I'll take two!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhhhh, puppy fever has struck again....The video was priceless, Hooch!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

is there anything cuter ? I cant wait to have a litter- How can you ever part with any of them though?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are so cute and lively. I love the one picture of the two chewing each other. They are just so sweet. I bet Haley is enjoying having a little break from taking care of so many pups. I love all the color variations of them.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> They are adorable. Lovely to see them all kept so clean and with full tummys.
> 
> Couple of questions for you Hooch, Why are they being bottle fed and how many litters do you usually breed in a year?


I don't have litters every year. I breed my females about once every eighteen months rarely once a year. So I average about a litter a year depending on the waiting list. I always suppliment feedings when I hav large litters so the mothers don't get pulled so far down from the puppies. Helps in thier recovery time.

Hooch


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

They are so sweet! They look so healthy and perfect.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*GROUP CHEW!!!!!!! *What a pack of little rascals!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are funny Steve. One will pick up his paw to touch anothers face and he will just fall over kinda like slo-motion. It is fun having them around at this stage. Now next week.......that is a differnet story. LOL


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Hooch! They are just adorable! Talk about a gaggle of Goldens!!! You have them alright! This is such a cute age, finding each other and the big outside world!

Jazzys mom


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

They are soo adorable, loved that video


----------

